# What the H is this bad boy>?!



## Byron Barker (Oct 24, 2020)

Any ideas what on earth this is? Black and white ebony?

Reactions: EyeCandy! 5


----------



## T. Ben (Oct 24, 2020)

Freaking gorgeous is what it is!!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Oct 24, 2020)

Don't know but I agree with Troy. You find some cool wood over there

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## phinds (Oct 24, 2020)

all the first pics look like bocote but that last one (w/ the hollow core) looks like ziricote (but could be bocote). Check those two types on my site and see what you think.


----------



## Byron Barker (Oct 24, 2020)

phinds said:


> all the first pics look like bocote but that last one (w/ the hollow core) looks like ziricote (but could be bocote). Check those two types on my site and see what you think.


Thanks! The listing popped up on my FB feed and was in Vietnamese. I translated it on Google and all it said was "brothers, have need of contract?" I tried contacting the guy to ask what it was and was prompted that I couldn't. Real mystery, but I'm guessing illegal harvesting that got shut down by the FB police.


----------



## eaglea1 (Oct 24, 2020)

I was wondering where I left that...

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Oct 24, 2020)

mun ebony

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Arn213 (Oct 24, 2020)

^What Mike said I am in agreement with if this came from Vietnam, Laos- since there are a handful of Asian ebony woods that has fairly similar “marbled grain” marking like the one at the end grain photo, you can’t rule out other Asian ebony species like Macassar ebony, Ceylon ebony, Asian striped ebony, Amara ebony, Philippine kamagong- all of these are also variegated from black to tan by my experience. I have personally seen some of these woods used as “solid” components on say a dining room set. 

I’ll post something of mine in a bit in the same physical log form......

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Gonzalodqa (Oct 24, 2020)

If it’s from Vietnam it could be white and black ebony

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Oct 24, 2020)

Gonzalodqa said:


> If it’s from Vietnam it could be white and black ebony


Not white enough in my opinion.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## phinds (Oct 24, 2020)

Mike1950 said:


> Not white enough in my opinion.


I agree but it could be the photography. Looks to have over-saturated red hue. Check out the end grain pic.


----------



## Gonzalodqa (Oct 24, 2020)

We are not really sure it’s a clear finish


----------



## Mike1950 (Oct 24, 2020)

phinds said:


> I agree but it could be the photography. Looks to have over-saturated red hue. Check out the end grain pic.


His arm looks pretty true to color. I have a 
Piece of mun that I almost perfect match.


----------



## Gonzalodqa (Oct 24, 2020)

It could also be a type of cordia


----------



## phinds (Oct 24, 2020)

Gonzalodqa said:


> It could also be a type of cordia


Yes, that's what I already suggested.


----------



## Byron Barker (Oct 24, 2020)

Thanks for all the input. In honesty, I just thought you guys would want to see it and guess what it was. It's unfortunate these guys can't be contacted, but I am pretty sure they got busted. A lot of illegal logging is going on in Laos right now and one of the most commonly "poached" trees is black and white ebony. That is why I assumed initially that this is what it was, granted the location. The Cordia species I just researched that grow in Asia seem to mostly not be dense woods. The end cut of this log _looks_ like dense wood to me. Hard to tell I guess, but I am guessing ebony of some kind.


----------



## phinds (Oct 24, 2020)

Byron Barker said:


> Hard to tell I guess, but I am guessing ebony of some kind.


that end grainlooks like Cordia spp. to me but it could be black and white ebony.


----------



## Tim Thornton (Jan 15, 2021)

I am heading to Bangkok, VIetnam, and South Korea in the fall, and am looking for exotic woods and burls to bring back. Any tips on where to look or who to contact would be appreciated.


----------



## Byron Barker (Jan 16, 2021)

Tim Thornton said:


> I am heading to Bangkok, VIetnam, and South Korea in the fall, and am looking for exotic woods and burls to bring back. Any tips on where to look or who to contact would be appreciated.


Wouldn't know. Haven't been yet.


----------



## DLJeffs (Jan 16, 2021)

Tim Thornton said:


> I am heading to Bangkok, VIetnam, and South Korea in the fall, and am looking for exotic woods and burls to bring back. Any tips on where to look or who to contact would be appreciated.


When I went to Brazil and Belize (fishing, not searching for wood) I stopped at a couple shops that made furniture. Explained I was looking for some small pieces of figured wood (for fly rod spacers). They were more than happy to get me a few pieces. Most of the actual lumber mills were away from the cities and don't have a direct path to consumers. So to find them you'd have to know someone, etc. But I found as long as I wasn't appearing to be competition for them, the furniture builders were happy to help. I was only looking for small pieces of wood. But maybe that's all you're looking for too if you're bringing it back in your luggage.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Byron Barker (Jan 17, 2021)

DLJeffs said:


> When I went to Brazil and Belize (fishing, not searching for wood) I stopped at a couple shops that made furniture. Explained I was looking for some small pieces of figured wood (for fly rod spacers). They were more than happy to get me a few pieces. Most of the actual lumber mills were away from the cities and don't have a direct path to consumers. So to find them you'd have to know someone, etc. But I found as long as I wasn't appearing to be competition for them, the furniture builders were happy to help. I was only looking for small pieces of wood. But maybe that's all you're looking for too if you're bringing it back in your luggage.


That's good advice. I do the same thing in Taiwan. At least it'll point you in the right direction. What you really need to find is a mill that is receiving the wood directly. They'll have all kinds of cut offs they'll either give you or sell very cheaply.


----------



## Mike1950 (Jan 17, 2021)

Byron Barker said:


> Wouldn't know. Haven't been yet.


if you are on FB I can give you a name to contact for Vietnam that seems reliable. He lives in HoChi min city.


----------

